# 105



## Guest (Sep 18, 2003)

can some one tell me where 105 is?


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

can someone tell me what the number to call for 911 is?


----------



## lee120 (Dec 2, 2002)

do meen area code are what??


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2003)

Cyclone said:


> can someone tell me what the number to call for 911 is?


 that was realy good iam new where in the sky is it? i have a dish 500 -plus one at 61.5


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Your 500 points at 119 & 110. Your 61.5 obviously points to 61.5. As the dish faces the sky, 105 is a little to your left. From what I've read, you won't be able to see 105 with a standard dish, so don't waste your time trying to find it.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

up


----------



## pjmrt (Jul 17, 2003)

MikeW said:


> Your 500 points at 119 & 110. Your 61.5 obviously points to 61.5. As the dish faces the sky, 105 is a little to your left. From what I've read, you won't be able to see 105 with a standard dish, so don't waste your time trying to find it.


Ok now I'm curious - why won't a standard dish see the 105 sat? I can see where the switch might have problems if it doesn't recognize it (software stuff), but LOS to the dish is required for any dish. I thought the only thing superdish brings is the ability to pull in all three sats with one dish.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Ok now I'm curious - why won't a standard dish see the 105 sat?


The 105 sat is in a different frequency band, so the lnb won't work. The sat is also a lower power satellite, so the dish needs to be larger to pick up the signal. The satellites in that band are also closer together than the DBS satellites, so the dish needs to be larger to narrow the pattern to ovoid crosstalk from the adjacent satellites. Hope that helps some.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

pjmrt said:


> Ok now I'm curious - why won't a standard dish see the 105 sat?


The reason is that a "standard" dish has LNBs for the DBS band. The 105 satellite is FSS (fixed satellite service) and requires a different LNB. There is another requirement - the receiver must be able to be used with both DBS and FSS. All the three digit model receivers will be able to be used as will some of the four digit models (like the 6000). Since the SuperDish will use DishPro LNBs, DishPro switches must also be used.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

bill 102 said:


> that was realy good iam new where in the sky is it? i have a dish 500 -plus one at 61.5


Bill, its just that 105 degrees is the address of its location. Now since you didn't post your location, I can't tell you if its high or low in the sky relative to where you're at. I can tell you that the lower the numbers the farther east the satellite is in the USA. So 61.5 is out east of the east coast over the Atlantic Ocean. 105, then 110, then 119 are more centered. 148 and 157 are out West over the Pacific I guess. People and West and North likely can't see 61.5 and vice versa.

I guess if you have a Dish500 and a 61.5 wing satellite dish, then the 105 location is between those two aim points. More closley to the the spot where the Dish500 is aiming, but just about 5 degrees to the east.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2003)

Cyclone said:


> Bill, its just that 105 degrees is the address of its location. Now since you didn't post your location, I can't tell you if its high or low in the sky relative to where you're at. I can tell you that the lower the numbers the farther east the satellite is in the USA. So 61.5 is out east of the east coast over the Atlantic Ocean. 105, then 110, then 119 are more centered. 148 and 157 are out West over the Pacific I guess. People and West and North likely can't see 61.5 and vice versa.
> 
> I guess if you have a Dish500 and a 61.5 wing satellite dish, then the 105 location is between those two aim points. More closley to the the spot where the Dish500 is aiming, but just about 5 degrees to the east.


im in columbus ohio thanks


----------



## James (Sep 2, 2002)

bill 102 said:


> im in columbus ohio thanks


If you can give me your zip code I will tell you.


----------



## btbrossard (Oct 4, 2002)

*LyngSat *SatTracker offers a point / click interface to get a relative idea of where the satellite is from your location. To actually point your dish you would need more exact information.

http://www.lyngsat.com/tracker/amc2.shtml

/Benjamin


----------

